# Tbol VS Dbol for kickstart



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Tbol vs Dbol*​
Tbol 1238.71%Dbol1961.29%


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

So im getting prepared for my next cycle and I cant decide between dbol or tbol. Price isnt an issue and i have an AI on hand to combat the dbol bloat if i go that route. Iv been reading for hours so i know the pros and cons of each. Im going to be using it for 4 weeks as the kick start to 12 weeks test e at 600mg a week.

So basically I want to see what everyone prefers to help me make up my mind! :cursing:


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

If you do vote it would be nice to get some feed back as to why.. cheers!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well I have ran both and will never touch Dbol again, just did not agree with me at all.

Tbol - love it.

Ran both with 500mg of test-e.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Dagman, what sort of dose did you run Tbol and for how long? Good strength gains?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

if you ran your AI during the dbol it wouldnt give you as good strength gains so if you dont want the bloat go for tbol, i ran dbol this cycle for a kickstart and started my AI on the last day of dbol and dropped my water pretty fast (saw a difference in my face after a few days) whilst keeping most of the weight id put on


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

Im kind of leaning towards the tbol myself.. This will be my first time kickstarting with an oral but I was wanting to run the tbol at 60mgs a day maybe 70mg for 4 weeks.. I should see gains with that?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

deep85 said:


> Im kind of leaning towards the tbol myself.. This will be my first time kickstarting with an oral but I was wanting to run the tbol at 60mgs a day maybe 70mg for 4 weeks.. I should see gains with that?


60-80mg a day for 4 weeks is fine (I ran a Tbol only cycle at 80mg for 6-8 weeks). Again results come down to what food goes into your body not what pills you pop or what you inject.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

tbol made my hair fall out so fast i quit within days.

masteron, tren, nothin effects it...but tbol had it comin out so fast my girlfriend noticed


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm currently running 80mg ED as a kickstart to a Sust 500mg cycle

I'm a big fan of TBol


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

CJones said:


> I'm currently running 80mg ED as a kickstart to a Sust 500mg cycle
> 
> I'm a big fan of TBol


yeah i read your first log from start 2 finish last night.. one of the reasons why im really considering t bol. I dont no about you guys but tbol just seems less publicised than dbol even tho it does sem like the slightly safer/superior drug as the gains are leaner?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

deep85 said:


> yeah i read your first log from start 2 finish last night.. one of the reasons why im really considering t bol. I dont no about you guys but tbol just seems less publicised than dbol even tho it does sem like the slightly safer/superior drug as the gains are leaner?


Dbol is a lot cheaper and you need less mg per day and the results are better for size, but seen to many bloat up on Dbol only to deflate once there of it. Ran Tbol and will be trying Anavar next.


----------



## little_horus (Oct 20, 2010)

I voted Dbol as basically, I'm on the end of my first week of a Dbol kick start and already I'm having great results. Very fast acting compound, also appears to put me in a good mood for most of the day. This is at a fairly low dose too.

Tbol sounds like a nice compound too which I'm def gonna try in the future, only reason I didn't go with it is due to the high doseage that appears to be required. 60-80mg mark.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I think Tbol mg tends to pro rata with Dbol, little

i.e

As its not as strong a drug as Dbol you have to use double the amount to see good results, a bit like Var. Therefor running a higher mg isn't any worse for you


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

sounds like it doesnt really matter which one you choose because they both get the job done


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

It's the same thread mate


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PMSL, that made my afternoon


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ha ha, awesome.


----------



## nathw69 (Feb 4, 2011)

Random question

does anyone know what 5IU and 4IU would be on slin 1ml needle


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

little_horus said:


> also appears to put me in a good mood for most of the day. This is at a fairly low dose too


Funny you should mention it but I am always in a great mood on dbol! Not voted here though because I've only ever used dbol


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

DevilsAdvocate said:


> This may help !
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/124067-tbol-vs-dbol-kickstart.html


LOL!! cheers for trying tho


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Dbol is like 4 times cheaper

U need half the mg and its half the price of tbol


----------



## Jord1109 (Jul 3, 2013)

does the bloated appearence come quickly with dbol?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

If you decide to run dbol with test e the key to keeping e2 and bloat under control is an Ai

Run adex 0.5 ed instead of eod or aromasin 14.5 ed

As with tbol eod is ideal as your only covering the test e aromatising

Tbol will definitely give you more harder lean gains compared to dbol,,more strength and size with dbol tho does carry water retention


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

deep85 said:


> So im getting prepared for my next cycle and I cant decide between dbol or tbol. Price isnt an issue and *i have an AI on hand to combat the dbol bloat if i go that route*. Iv been reading for hours so i know the pros and cons of each. Im going to be using it for 4 weeks as the kick start to 12 weeks test e at 600mg a week.
> 
> So basically I want to see what everyone prefers to help me make up my mind! :cursing:


I could never understand this, 70% of dbols gains are mediated by estrogen so why combat the estrogen, if you dont like bloat take tbol, it's basically dbol without the bloat anyway, either that or toss a coin :lol: .


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

From a gyno prone guy needing an AI on cycle im guessing it would be better to run dbol? cheaper and you need an AI for the remaining of the cycle anyway?

Im stuck on the two aswel tbh


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

-_- said:


> From a gyno prone guy needing an AI on cycle im guessing it would be better to run dbol? cheaper and you need an AI for the remaining of the cycle anyway?
> 
> Im stuck on the two aswel tbh


 :surrender:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

flecks said:


> :surrender:


Indeed


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

Your best with Tbol mate. as mars wrote tbol is dbol without the bloat so if your prone to e2 (estrogen) sides gyno, you will get that from DBOL.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jayDP said:


> Dbol is like 4 times cheaper
> 
> U need half the mg and its half the price of tbol


mate that just didn't sound right,,lol

Its 4 times cheaper but its half the price,,,hehe,,,easily done tho


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dbol is known as the breakfast of champions for a reason


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I prefer Tbol as its gives leaner gains but it does so over a longer period of time compared to Dbol.

Dbol is great for a 4 week kickstart, Tbol on the other hand I would run for 6 weeks... So slightly longer for a kickstart.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

I dunno what the **** happened but I'm on my first cycle and in two weeks at 50mg dbol ed and between 2800-3000 calories a day I have gained 17lbs....

This is with adex at 0.5mg e3d and nolva at 20mg ed with 550mg test e a week. Low sodium diet and completely clean eating.

Suffice to say, I like dbol a lot!


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

First time I've ever ran an oral along side test and I went for dbol @40mg perday for 4 weeks the only bad side is a bit of face bloat but I mean nothing that you would really worry about , strength gains are class , to give you an example how good I'm up 30kg between my legs when dipping .

I honestly don't think I'd do another test course with out it ,weight gains I'd guess maybe 8lbs or so my diet would be about 85% clean . Think dbol is great stuff


----------



## scion (Jul 6, 2014)

Ahh dbol strength gains are unbelievable got to love it buti have to run with serm to not get nips sensitivity.tbol is great too for strength and fullness imo but not so potent. So I think it depends on your goals. I love them both <3 ahah


----------

